# VMPS Audio



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

Just got my new VMPS RM2 Jr's set up and running in the theater.

For those of you who do not know, VMPS is famous for their low end extension, but the real quality of Brian Cheney's designs is the neutral and completely natural midrange and upper end.

This is the second pair of his designs that I own. The first was a kit version of the Mini-Tower IIA's. These served in both my stereo listening configuration, as well as a 5.1 / 7.1 setup. And these Mini-Towers are very good, but they are surpassed by the RM2's.

Now the Mini-Towers handle center channel duties in a "head to head" configuration, and the new RM2's handle the L&R duties (stereo/5.1/7.1).

The pricing is very competitive with other brands as well. Check out VMPS at the CES. 

These speakers really shine with demanding material, female voices and piano.

In fact, the first time I auditioned VMPS it was with an Anita Baker CD. Her voice can be like fingernails on a blackboard with the wrong speakers.

Highly recommended. They have a full line of subs, smaller monitors, as well as full range towers, and most of these are available in kit form and ready built.

I chose the black "piano" finish, but they are available in other finishes as well. Note in the photo the grill looks to be gray....this is an exposure and/or flash issue with my camera. The actual color is black.

You can find Brian's designs at VMPS Audio. And no, I'm not on his payroll!!!


----------



## John N (Jan 2, 2007)

I've never heard VMPS speakers but bought my original sub(kit) around 85 or 86 and another in 89. I upgraded them to the megawoofers and new passives a few years ago.


----------



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

Yes, they are well known for their subs.

The regular speaker line is very good as well, with the towers in effect having a built in sub. My RM2's have 12" Mega-woofers and a 12" passive radiator.

My Mini-Towers have 10" WCF woofers and a 10" passive radiator. I purchased the Mini-Towers in the late 80's. Have been happy ever since!

Reviews can be found at Audio Asylum, Audio Review and Stereo Times, as well as other websites.


----------

